# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  فیلتر های دیجیتال و کاربرد های آن

## amir_alaki

با سلام

من مدتی است که در مورد فیلتر های دیجیتال و کاربرد های اونها در پردازش تصویر کارمی کنم ، یک متن آموزشی درست کردم امید وارم برای دوستان مفید باشه.

اگر سوالی بود، با کمال میل در خدمتم 
موفق باشید
امیر

----------


## qazal_m

سلام. متن آموزشی من ندیدم !! جز کتاب  انگلیسی "دیجیتال فیلتر" . اگه مطلب گرد آوری شده به فارسی دارید لطف زیادی میکنید  که بگذارید.

----------


## mousavi.c

از این مقاله برای مقدمه پروژه خودم استفاده کردم راضی باشید

----------

